# American Adults Vape For The First Time



## Alex (4/11/15)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## hands (5/11/15)

0.57 smooth hit  nop


----------



## Neal (5/11/15)

hands said:


> 0.57 smooth hit  nop


Hope none the guys in vid are considering joining the US military. If they struggle with a vape mod I would hate to see them in charge of a nuclear device...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

